# HP2 Calipers (two types??)



## b5_1.8T_GR (Dec 4, 1999)

*My New Brake Setup (was:"HP2 Calipers (two types??)")*

After some web research, I found out that there are 2 general types of VAG HP2 brakes...
*Type 1:*








































and 
*Type 2:*









































What are the ETKA/ETOS part numbers for these?
and most important...
*What are the differences between the two types?*

_Modified by b5_1.8T_GR at 2:15 PM 8-30-2005_ new


_Modified by b5_1.8T_GR at 1:03 PM 1-23-2006_


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: HP2 Calipers (b5_1.8T_GR)*

4B0615107B for the left and 4B0615108B for the right.


----------



## b5_1.8T_GR (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: HP2 Calipers (G60VeeDub)*

Thank you for answering... but I still have the same questions!
Let me give you some more visual reference.

Type 1:
























They seem to be bigger than type 2, they do not use a retaining clip for their brake pads, they use balancing weights on brake pads, etc.
Type 2:









After checking ETKA/ETOS there are different illustrations for the two types.
*My questions are:
a. What are the exact differences of the two types ?
b. What cars use type 1 ?
c. Passat W8 uses type 1 or 2 ?*


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: HP2 Calipers (b5_1.8T_GR)*

If it helps I can tell you the part numbers I gave you are for a 02 passat W8.










_Modified by G60VeeDub at 1:12 PM 8-31-2005_


----------



## b5_1.8T_GR (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: HP2 Calipers (G60VeeDub)*

Thanks for the info G60VeeDub.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nobody REALLY knows the tech differences of the two types?


----------



## b5_1.8T_GR (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: HP2 Calipers (b5_1.8T_GR)*

Operation "Brake Upgrade" finally finished.
Spiraled, twisted and turned to come up with a totally different BETTER approach!
HP2 calipers were sold to a friend who has an Audi S4.
So, here I am with my new brake setup









To give you a better look

























As you can see the setup is as follows:
Porsche Brembo Monobloc Calipers
CNC Machined Caliper Carriers
Zimmermann 312x25 Discs
Porsche Brembo Fast Road Pads
Goodridge SS Lines
Motul RBF600 Brake Fluid

First impressions VERY positive!

As always, any comments welcome...


----------



## b5_1.8T_GR (Dec 4, 1999)

No comments? ...at all?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5_1.8T_GR)*

How does it feel on the race track? Less fade? Better pedal modulation?
Please don't tell me you've only driven on the street with that awesome setup!


----------



## b5_1.8T_GR (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: (phatvw)*

No fade at all







(overheating is no longer an issue).
And YES you're right! We're talking about ANALYSIS when we refer to modulation. For the first time the brake pedal feels like the gas pedal. You just touch it and it slows down a bit, you gently step on it and it slows you down, you press harder and it slows you even faster, etc.
Finally, believe it or not, ABS kicks in rarely!! (not the case with OEM brakes).
My opinion is that this is a very wise setup, not "ricey", very effective and a top value for money








.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5_1.8T_GR)*

Thats cool about ABS.
Many in the MkIV scene found that the brakes were biased toward the rear from the factory, so putting a higher cF pad or bigger caliper pistons up front really helps out braking performance and reduces rear lock up and ABS activation. Sounds like the same goes for the B chassis cars








Nice work


----------

